

From Stanford to Startup: Instagram Co-Founders Kevin Systrom and Mike Krieger  - wh-uws
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2735

======
krat0sprakhar
Added notes from the talk here: [https://github.com/prakhar1989/Stanford-
Etalks/blob/master/i...](https://github.com/prakhar1989/Stanford-
Etalks/blob/master/instagram.markdown)

------
untog
All else aside, this story is an inspiration to people like me that are in the
US on restrictive H1B visas, like Krieger was.

All I need to do now is find out how the hell he did it. Well, that is to say,
who he got to help him with it...

------
therealarmen
I really enjoyed Kevin's response to the question about work-life balance. It
really goes to show that you don't need to sleep 20 hours a week and stay up
till 3am coding every night to "make it."

------
rshl
That's really a great example against the Dropout myth. Shows that's it
success is more random than many thinks.

